# Water retention around wing mirrors!!



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone else have water that stays in the transition piece between door and the wing mirror after washing the car. Really annoys me! I've managed to figure out ways to get rid of the rest of the water that stays around (quick swipes for water under third brake light and rear light clusters, raise spoiler for water under there, leave boot open for a couple of minutes to allow water to drain from around rear window, remove front fog light grills to wipe piece behind, etc. etc.) but the water in the wing mirror is a complete pain in the arse! Have to either go for a quick drive up the road to blow it out which isn't great or dry it every ten mins for about an hour!

Rant over.


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MotoDryerTM-Mot ... =car+dryer

Or, cheaper alternative...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Merry-ELECTRIC- ... air+blower

Cheers


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I use a £30 Titan vacuum from Screwfix that's got a blow function on it. Works an absolute treat and for the price it's superb to use for a vacuum. A load of people on one of the detailing pages use it for the same and give it the same sort of reviews.

Gets some odd looks from the neighbours walking round with a Hoover blow drying the car though :lol:


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a nuisance as if you live in a hard water area when dry you'll get a string of white deposits all the way down the door.
But no longer a pita for me as I simply insert a piece of paper towel under the mirror mounting whilst drying the rest of the car, this soaks up any water there quite efficiently. And as you say there are other areas, but I'm sure we all have our own cheap or otherwise methods of dealing with these. In my experience all cars have their little water traps, but nothing beats the coupe for storing water in the hatch, ready to dribble it everywhere when opened.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I use my karcher window vac on all the glass and then wrap long micro fibre cloths around the door mirrors to soak up any moisture


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


>


I'd already thought of the microfibres towels around the wing mirrors but not under the boot space! That's a brilliant idea! Does my head in when it keeps leaking out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigP (Jan 6, 2010)

If you don't mind passers by and neighbours staring I can recommend the following:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -cat5.html

Also great on wheels prior to applying a tyre dressing.


----------

